# The Top 8 Oh ****! Moments from Mixed Martial Arts



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2009)

*The Top 8 Oh ****! Moments from Mixed Martial Arts*



> In Mixed Martial Arts, a fighter can be knocked out instantly, slowly beaten into a puddle, or submitted from out of the blue. As a sport, it is the leading generator of oh **** moments, which is any moment that makes you say that. Here are the top eight.
> 
> Due to the nature of expletives, this was a difficult list to put together. Oh ****! can mean so many things. Im terrible at examples, but say youre at brunch, you might shout, Oh ****, that brunch ghost has a knife! Whereas someone else might be jumping out of a birthday cake going, Ohhh, ****! Which one of you fellas is having a birthday party? Oh **** Grandpa?! Oh ****, I bet your grandson leaping from a cake with his dick out is the kind of memory that comes with a Get Out of Alzheimers Free card.
> 
> Because the expression has such varied usage, this will not be a simple Top Something list. Instead, I will list only the best MMA moment from eight separate uses of oh ****.



http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-top-eight-oh-****-moments-in-mma/

Warning: Language and some gore.

Enjoy!


----------



## MattJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw this a while back, one of the funniest things I have read in a while!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 15, 2009)

The martial talk filter broke the link, this will take you too it:

http://tiny.cc/2fXwQ


----------



## Wagonmancer (Oct 18, 2009)

Hilarious.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 19, 2009)

love this!


----------

